# here are my babies!! I got one older chick and she's mothering them!



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

lovely mate, very nice.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Cute babies........


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I love them! How cute!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you so much! I'm one proud momma


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Cute! Nice colors on the two lil ones.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Awww, too precious!!!


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Love them!! Congrats!! Jen


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

hee hee! aren't they adorable! have fun. they grow SO fast! take lots of pictures.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh I will take lots of pics! They are so precious to me! They are getting used to the new home. They ate so much they we're starving! I think it helps to have my 2-3 month old in there with them. She honestly thinks they are her chicks! Being shipped together they developed a bond. She mothers them and they sleep with her. What a great momma she is to the little ones! They are finally resting now. I pray they do well! I'm so in love! I'm so happy!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm sure they will do well. Can't wait to see what the lil ones will look like. My buff silkie is 4.5 mos old now. Still waiting for eggs.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

I know I can't wait to see what they will look like too! I just pray they all grow to be healthy strong hens! I want so badly to hold them a lot but I'm trying to resist until they get used to there new home! I'm so happy! I just love them!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Are the younger ones Silkies too?


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes they are all bearded silkies. The babies are partridge and the older one is a blue.


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

realsis said:


> Yes they are all bearded silkies. The babies are partridge and the older one is a blue.


mine are blue and partridge, too! see what others say, but I'd advise lots of holding. My Silkie Mama wouldn't let me get my hands on her babies for several weeks and they were hard to bring in for the occasional inspection. Now they will eat from my hand but still literally fly if I try to pick them up. I'm determined to win their trust, but it's taking a lot of work. Your emotional state seems very wonderfully healthy to me! Love away!


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

realsis said:


> Yes they are all bearded silkies. The babies are partridge and the older one is a blue.




















these chicks came to me on Thanksgiving at the age of three days


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Awww they are so beautiful! So they are about 2 and 1/2 months old now? They are so adorable, I just want to hold them! It's amazing how much your blue looks like mine! They could be twins!! My blue Milly, is around 2and 1/2 months old also. It's really fun to hear that little cooing sound they make when they are content. It really surprised me today when I held Milly she made a little coo almost like purring when I stroked her breast. It was so sweet! I'm trying to get them to know and feel comfortable with me. I almost had Milly eating out of my hand today! She was so close but not quite ready to fully trust me just yet. Thank you for sharing your pictures with me! Your babies are soo beautiful!!


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

realsis said:


> Awww they are so beautiful! So they are about 2 and 1/2 months old now? They are so adorable, I just want to hold them! It's amazing how much your blue looks like mine! They could be twins!! My blue Milly, is around 2and 1/2 months old also. It's really fun to hear that little cooing sound they make when they are content. It really surprised me today when I held Milly she made a little coo almost like purring when I stroked her breast. It was so sweet! I'm trying to get them to know and feel comfortable with me. I almost had Milly eating out of my hand today! She was so close but not quite ready to fully trust me just yet. Thank you for sharing your pictures with me! Your babies are soo beautiful!!











here are the ugly feet all cleaned up.









and here's the most colorful of the bunch









and my blue baby. oh I hope it's a girl! I wNt this one so much. I call it Griffin.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Scaley leg mites?


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> Scaley leg mites?


should I treat her somehow? take her to a vet? are the other chickens going to get it? can she heal herself with dust baths or a prepared bath of Diotomacious earth and sand? help please.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

I saw online stuff you can get for scaley leg mites. Just look online or go to tractor supply what ever is easiest for you. I don't have much experience but my guess would be that others could get it like lice but I'm not 100% sure of that. I do know it can be treated with the medicine so not to be to worried. Just get her the medicine and soon she should be back to normal if it's mites. This is my guess. If it we're mine that's what I'd do. As for others catching it, I wish I knew that answer but until you know for sure be cautious. I'll look it up and get back to you if it's contagious.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

I read it can be contagious. Just get her the meds and she will be better soon


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Some say apply vasoline to the legs. I like a drop of ivomec. Frontline may also work and I would apply it directly to the foot. Google and see what you find.


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> Some say apply vasoline to the legs. I like a drop of ivomec. Frontline may also work and I would apply it directly to the foot. Google and see what you find.


your support is invaluable! I now feel I can deal with the mites.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Hope she gets better soon! Let us know how it goes ok!


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

realsis said:


> Hope she gets better soon! Let us know how it goes ok!


from a google searc:. I soaked her foot for a few minutes in a warm bath of Castile soap, then gently rubbed at the scales, then applied Vaseline Pet. Jelly. I examined the scraped off material under a microscope. No sign of mites. Foot actually looks better today. I'll let her be for a while, then repeat. She was nice about it, but I'm still trying to make friends with this wild girl. Don't want to push it if there's no indication that the situation is worsening.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

That's great news! I'm so Glad she's getting better! Could have been maybe someone just pecked her feet? Do you think? She a doll! I'm so Glad to know she is getting better! I'm still trying to make friends with mine too. Mines about her age. I bought her that age. She's actually starting to take food from my hand. Meal worms! Every day I'm handling her and giving her a hand treat. She's coming around. Actually not too bad for only having her 5 days!  so glad to hear your girls better! Keep taking and showing pics of her because she a cutie! Good luck!


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

realsis said:


> That's great news! I'm so Glad she's getting better! Could have been maybe someone just pecked her feet? Do you think? She a doll! I'm so Glad to know she is getting better! I'm still trying to make friends with mine too. Mines about her age. I bought her that age. She's actually starting to take food from my hand. Meal worms! Every day I'm handling her and giving her a hand treat. She's coming around. Actually not too bad for only having her 5 days!  so glad to hear your girls better! Keep taking and showing pics of her because she a cutie! Good luck!


correction, Real, It's Mama Rosa who has the ugly foot. There is a chick of uncertain sex who looks just like yours and is the same age give or take, but the Mama has been around the farm for a good while, and she laid me my first egg today! Retty blue one. hee hee! little gals won't be laying for at least another couple of months. I'm with you on the urgently wanting our lookalikes to be girls! I'll be miserable if I Havel give up my griffin.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

How high up does your microscope go? I mean like what objectives?


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> How high up does your microscope go? I mean like what objectives?


not great. 10x. Should I take a scraping in to a lab? my thought was, bees are smaller than chicks and their mites are visible at his magnification or less.but maybe that was optimistically naive. (personality flaw of mine)


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Not a personality flaw ever. . Might want to go to a higher objective as some mites are very small.


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Keep putting the Pet Jelly on the legs. She'll be fine. 
Silkies make the best mommnas!!


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

chickflick said:


> Keep putting the Pet Jelly on the legs. She'll be fine.
> Silkies make the best mommnas!!


yes on both comments. leg is visibly improved already. Mama Rosa has been a model mama!

Her chicks are all healthy and active, love the outdoors no matter the weather, eat from my hand, go to bed cooperatively. wish I'd been so successful withy son and daughter! ( joking: my offspring are fine)


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

profwirick said:


> here are the ugly feet all cleaned up.
> 
> and here's the most colorful of the bunch
> 
> and my blue baby. oh I hope it's a girl! I wNt this one so much. I call it Griffin.


When you started putting the Vaseline on her leg, afterwards did it turn like a dirty brown color? Almost black like?


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

kaufranc said:


> When you started putting the Vaseline on her leg, afterwards did it turn like a dirty brown color? Almost black like?


well yes, as a matter of fact. As soon as she wore her Vaseline sock out to the dust bath, it turned to a nice roasted brown color! So did Cherry Rooster's comb, also Vaselined for frost protection. I hardly knew him when he showed up with his brilliant Rhode Island colors all muted with dirt! 
but seriously, her foot is looking healthier already. She has silver colored feet with feathers and extra toes. cumbersome foot-ware. She seems fine. Not gimpy or anything. I'm watching. any other thoughts? tell me more about the black feet question.


----------



## BantamHero (Jan 30, 2013)

profwirick said:


> should I treat her somehow? take her to a vet? are the other chickens going to get it? can she heal herself with dust baths or a prepared bath of Diotomacious earth and sand? help please.


I use vegetable oil and it suffocates the leg mites a cheap and easy fix


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Prof, when you first posted about your girl with a foot problem I read it cause I was curious . By chance when I went to lock up the girls that night, all 40 of them!, I checked out my white Cochin. White Lady had some nasty looking scales on her feet. Thought at first that her feathered feet might just look like that but then I remembered your post. So I said I will bring her in for the night and check her out. I put Vaseline on them (I had just did the combs on some of them) and left her in the basement overnight. Next morning they were blackish!


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

kaufranc said:


> Prof, when you first posted about your girl with a foot problem I read it cause I was curious . By chance when I went to lock up the girls that night, all 40 of them!, I checked out my white Cochin. White Lady had some nasty looking scales on her feet. Thought at first that her feathered feet might just look like that but then I remembered your post. So I said I will bring her in for the night and check her out. I put Vaseline on them (I had just did the combs on some of them) and left her in the basement overnight. Next morning they were blackish!


hmmm? think she didn't get into something? let's put a call out for help from the experienced. I have no clue. hope this gets resolved quickly. I didn't wipe the p jelly off after. did you?


----------

